# What happens if your dog has soft ears?



## maxismom

If your puppy ends up having soft ears then what? Well you can play the taping game and pray they stay up or you can just let them be who they are. My 8yo girl Alexis had soft ear but I did not care. My purpose was to get a great family dog and that is exactly what we did get! Unless you are looking to show or breed your pup ears imho mean nothing. Temperment and trainability is what counts and Alexis aced both of those areas. Sadly, she passed last month because of bloat. She was dearly loved and very much missed despite her soft ears!

A better protector for my family and loyal friend I will never meet again. That does not mean I can't LOVE another GSD because I already love Max to pieces, but I would take a soft eared dog like Lexi anyday over an untrained unruly "beauty" because he/she "looks" like a German Shepherd. 

This is my Alexis may she RIP


----------



## maxismom

Oh btw, Lexi had both of her ears standing up for awhile before she started teething. Then one went down (and we nicnamed her right turn Lexi) then the other went down (and we nicnamed her right and left turn Lexi lol)...

We were told to tape them but I did not want to put her through that (I wouldn't want tape on my ears in 90 degree humid weather!) and so I did nothing. It didn't bother her and it did not bother us but I will say I did hear a lot of people ask what is she mixed with or what breed is she. If people had a snobby look on their face I took offense and asked them what THEIR lineage was. Shut them up every time ROFLMAOPMP!


----------



## Sacha102

This is my little man, he has floppy ears but I dont mind, I still think he is very hansome and a very very placid, friendly german shepherd and great family companion!


----------



## Sue F

I wouldn't change Thea's ears for anything....they give her personality, and I love it! 










We joke she occasionally gets a "shepherd ear"! LOL


----------



## maxismom

Tamara your boy is NOT little lol...He is beautiful though! He seems to have a long snout just like Lexi did! I LOVED that nose! It made it easier for her to "doodle us" which is why she got the nickname "Doodles"...

Sue ROFL at the pic of Thea with your son! That is TOOOOO precious! Does he have doberman in him? His face reminds me of my Midnight I used to have when I was young who was doberman/shepherd mix. His markings look so much like my Midnight and also the seal like coat. Midnight was a







cat and it looks like Thea is too! Very pretty girl!


----------



## maxismom

Sorry I was censored for saying p*ssy cat...who knew!


----------



## Sue F

Thea is supposedly purebred...but given she was a rescue, anything is possible! LOL.....


----------



## CaptDogSparrow

I LOVE THIS SITE!!


----------



## maxismom

Oh she was a rescue. That is awesome. I tried to get a rescue but the process is so long with the one I was working with (I STILL have not heard back from them since Xmas after about 10 emails about a particular dog) and we wanted to get another puppy for our daughter who was not coming to terms with the loss of our 8 yo girl. The puppy has brought all of us such happiness. It is so nice to see my daughter laughing and happy again. It is so hard when you love a beloved pet but it is much harder on kids. They don't understand the grieving process and feel they will be sad forever and there will never be another pet that they will love again. Getting Max has shown her that yes, it is still very sad that we do not have Lexi, but you can and do love again and most important that every animal deserves a good loving home where they are safe and cared for.


----------



## Sacha102

lol I know he is not small about 100 pounds and 29" at the shoulder!! But when he was a pup he was tiny compared to our girl Sacha so his nickname became little man!! lol now Sacha looks tiny compared to him!! They are the best of friends though and I cant take one out without the other


----------



## Sue F

I know what you mean about the loss of an animal and your kids...we lost our PD about a year ago, and when we got Thea about 4 mos ago, it not only helped Sidney, our JRT, but it really did help Trey understand that it is sad to lose a beloved pet, but there is always enough love left for another!

Now we have another rescue, Remy....so there is a lot of love (and a bit of craziness) in our house! LOL


----------



## Cooper&me

Is the ears not standing a COMMON problem? Cooper is almost 4 mnths and at best I think only one will stand. Mostly it doesn't matter but I would love for them both to be uo.


----------



## tracyc

Most purebred GSDs ears stand up all by themselves, but it IS common for them to be down until after teething. At 4 months old, you're right in the middle of teething. 

If there's absolutely no sign of them going up at all by 5 months old, then you might start investigating glue/tape techniques to help them stand up.


----------



## wrenny

Mine has one soft ear which is down maybe 20% of the time and up 80% of the time. Flops in the wind, etc.

I guess I really can't stand it being down because he teases me because it's up most of the day. If it stays soft and down, I would be upset because I feel my dog is a very strong protector. The ear would kill that image but I'm sure if both ears were soft and he didn't torment me daily going up and down, I wouldn't care.


----------



## Cooper&me

wrenny are you going to try and help it stay up? I struggle with helping and just letting what is going to happen just happen.


----------



## maxismom

Wrenny lol. I understand what you are saying. Lexi "teased" me as well. For awhile she had both ears up and I was hopeful they would stay then wham...sometimes one would stand up but the weird part was it was never the same one lol... Usually one is stronger and it will be the one that stays up then flop. I always thought it was strange that with Lexi it was never the same one.


----------



## wrenny

We taped them to begin with and I keep telling myself "this weekend I'm taping the other one" but I never get around to it cuz its mostly always up! I really do need to do it just incase.

He's almost hitting 7 months.


----------

